# Favorite Prokofiev Symphony



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

Not sure if this has been a poll before, but I'll create a new one anyways. I'm guessing either 5 or 1 will win, but I'm curious what the order of the other symphonies will be.


For me, my favorite has always been 5. 7 Runner-up, and 1 Bronze medal. After that- 6,3,4,2.


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

How come this always happens to _me????_ 

Ignore this post- the poll is the real thread.


----------



## jane D (Jun 9, 2017)

Probably Symphony 7 is my favorite.


----------



## malvinrisan (Feb 17, 2017)

Only heard 5 and 6. But they are really good. I like them. I like prokofiev.


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

I only know 1 and 5. Of these two I prefer 5. I like neoclassical music in a general sort of way, but somehow Prokofiev's handling of it in #1 doesn't appeal to me much.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Guys, look what O.P wrote 



> Ignore this post- the poll is the real thread.


http://www.talkclassical.com/49492-favorite-prokofiev-symphony.html?highlight=


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

Pugg said:


> Guys, look what O.P wrote
> 
> http://www.talkclassical.com/49492-favorite-prokofiev-symphony.html?highlight=


Thanks Pugg. :lol:


----------

